# New 2 Me boat



## bilgerat (Mar 9, 2012)

Juat made a deal on a 25' Seacraft with twin 150 mercs with a gentleman in key largo Fl, Im headed out Wensday morn to go pick her up. Now I guess I gotta sell my 20' seacraft to finance the fixing up of this one. I can wait to get her home and start on the tinkering!!


----------



## Slayer (Mar 10, 2012)

looks like the making of a great Grouper/Snapper rig!!!!!


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Mar 10, 2012)

Congrats and good luck with her


----------



## Snookyj (Mar 10, 2012)

That'll work!!! Those ol' seacrafts are great boats!!!


----------



## Tide-Dancer (Mar 12, 2012)

Congrats on the new ride.


----------



## GASeminole (Mar 12, 2012)

Congrats. Sea Crafts are very nice

Good Luck with that drive....that is a haul!!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 13, 2012)

Enjoy....


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 19, 2012)

well we made it down and back , here she is all loaded up and ready to haul home. It was a long ride but worth it, shes in better shape than I thought shed be .


----------



## nickel back (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice,congrats!!


----------



## John I. Shore (Mar 23, 2012)

That's great, congrats.  She'll look better with fish spit all over her.

Good fishing!

John I.


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 30, 2012)

messermacher said:


> That's great, congrats.  She'll look better with fish spit all over her.
> 
> Good fishing!
> 
> John I.



a kittle king mac blood will look good too!!!


----------



## rockerZ71 (Mar 30, 2012)

congrats that is a good looking boat, hope you got a good deal


----------



## Mac (Mar 30, 2012)

congrats,  that looks like a trailer full,  good luck on the fix up


----------



## oldcsm (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm not sure that's enough truck to pull it!  HA....


----------



## flattop (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice boat!


----------



## t bird (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice boat!!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 30, 2012)

bilgerat said:


> a kittle king mac blood will look good too!!!



Yeah Buddy!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bilgerat (Apr 17, 2012)

been working on her some since I got her home, she needed a lot of work but not as bad as I thought it would be, Ive got both engs up and running, replaced the trim unit on the starboard eng and serviced both of them. the original fuel tanks were totaly corroded out so I removed them and then found some rotten wood under the tanks and the front and rear bulkhead walls were rotten . Ive got them cut out and now I have a lot of glass work ahead of me to get them replace and put a new floor in the fuel tank compartment, 
Im hopeing to have it in the water by mermorial day weekend


----------

